# New to the Hydroponic Growing!!



## ChiefHiCloud (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been giving this system of growing marijuana some thought, and I have so many questions. First, I have a 10 gallon fish tank with a pump (filteration?) system with it. My question is, will this be adequate enough for my first grow and how many plants am I abled to grow in it?

I plan on beginning this project sometime in the future, I just want to get most of my questions out and answered before I begin. Experienced Hydroponic Growers, please feel free to provide any insights, it'd be much appreciated. I'mma light one in the meantime!!!:hubba:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome to the group, Chief.

Why try to use a fish tank to grow weed in?

Let the fish have the tank and use some plastic tubs as grow chambers.

I would suggest that you start with a DWC hydo setup.

The DIY area has one you can copy.

Good luck man!

If you like, check out my 4 unit ebb and flow system in the DIY area. It sounds complicated, but it really isn't.

How large is your grow area? It needs to have the ability to remain in TOTAL darkness for 12 hours a day, every day.

Read up on the methods here for a few months before you start. You'll thank yourself later.

Good luck man!


----------



## ChiefHiCloud (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanx Stoney Bud. Unfortunately I'm not readily able to purchase such a system of any sort. I actually thought the fish tank might work. By this assumption it's obvious that I'm not well-educated in this biz. I'm looking for a way that is most convenient and effective for the plant and I.

Chambers? ***? You're talking a non-experienced grower. This all 'seems' to hi-tech for me, but I'll try to give a go! 

once again thanx, will looking for more of your insights on this!!peace


----------



## booradley (Jul 27, 2007)

Easy active hydro set up: 2 liter soda bottle; 4" rockwool cube; air pump and hose; quart cottage cheese container.

Cut the top of the soda bottle and light proof it. Then cut the bottom off the cottage cheese container. Soak the rockwool and slide it in to the cottage cheese container (will be tight) and put that inside the 2 liter bottle, fill with water and nutes and put in air hose so it bubbles. Perfect size for growing one nice sized plant. Perfect set up for a perpetual harvest SOG and cheap. Only real cost is the air pump (for the set up that is) and you probably have one with your aquarium. Of course you'll need one pump for each two liter so it does add up.

With your aquarium, you'd have to light proof it and get some sort of top that you can cut holes in to, but you can still grow with it. Just do a websearch for DIY hydroponics and you will find some good plans/pictures.

Passive hydro is even easier. Just replace your soil with some grow medium and water (with nutes) every day.


----------



## ChiefHiCloud (Jul 27, 2007)

THanx Booradley!!! You hit it on the head as far as instructions go!! This seems relatively easy but efficient.

So, If I don't op to use the aquarium, (in which I'm giving thought too) and I put together setup you explained, should it all be contained in something?
Explain it to me in a way that you would do it, or have done given my conditions and circumstances. 
And also...What about the plant? Should it already be germinated before it's put into the setup?
Remember, I'm a newbie to this biz, so I may ask a LOT of seemingly stupid questions for you experienced growers.

I appreciate your insights, and i hope you offer more.


----------



## booradley (Jul 27, 2007)

have you grown in soil before? if not, I suggest you start with a dirt grow first. Or concurrently if you have the seeds/room, etc.

Not sure what you mean by "should it all be contained in something?" but if mean, do you need any thing else to grow in? no. You can stick the two liter bottle and plant under your lights (or even in the sun I guess) as is and just make sure to top it off with water/nutes when you no longer hear bubbling. As for germanating first, I sually start my seeds in paper towles then put them in a 1" rockwool starter plugs which then goes right into the 4" cube. I do this once the roots show through the 1" plug. 

What is your grow space? What lights do you plan to use? Etc. if you have those answers people here can better help you. First place everyone should look is the stickies. next, read a few journals and see what they have done. Hydroponics can be as simple or complicated as you want it to be. It all depends on how much time, money and space you have.


----------



## Type_S150 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can someone give a quick rundown of the advantages of growing hydroponically as opposed to the regular indoor method? Thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 29, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Can someone give a quick rundown of the advantages of growing hydroponically as opposed to the regular indoor method? Thanks.


 
Yes, in Hydro, plants recieve 100% of all the oxygen and nutrients that they can use. Combined with 100% lighting, it maximizes the plants ability to grow.


----------



## Type_S150 (Jul 29, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yes, in Hydro, plants recieve 100% of all the oxygen and nutrients that they can use. Combined with 100% lighting, it maximizes the plants ability to grow.


Cool. Is it harder to grow hydroponically? Does it take longer? Does hydro generally grow bigger and more potent? Any side effects or draw backs? Thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 29, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Cool. Is it harder to grow hydroponically? Does it take longer? Does hydro generally grow bigger and more potent? Any side effects or draw backs? Thanks.


 
It would depend on the type of hydroponics you choose to use.

My favorite is ebb and flow. It's very easy to maintain, but does cost to build.

Hydro grows faster than dirt. The potency depends on many factors.

I would suggest that you read up on both dirt and hydro grows, here on the site for awhile. Everything you need to know has already been posted many times.

Also, I would strongly suggest buying a copy of Dr. Howard Resh's book "Hydroponic Food Production". It's an excellent way to learn about hydroponics and will help you decide if you want to or not.


----------



## booradley (Jul 30, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Cool. Is it harder to grow hydroponically? Does it take longer? Does hydro generally grow bigger and more potent? Any side effects or draw backs? Thanks.


 
Do a web search for "hempy bucket" for the easiest way to grow MJ hydroponically.


----------



## Type_S150 (Jul 30, 2007)

booradley said:
			
		

> Do a web search for "hempy bucket" for the easiest way to grow MJ hydroponically.


Will do, thanks. I would give you a "thanks", but I dont know how.


----------

